# Good tax consultant - Cork



## BK2 (8 Aug 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a good tax consultant in Cork area. I need advise on an inheritances and the tax payable etc. If anyone could give me a name of someone good that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## capall (8 Aug 2007)

http://www.omahonydonnelly.ie/


----------



## Recam (9 Aug 2007)

Michael Mullins @ Nathans Accountants, good practical guy. Even saw him quoted in the Irish Examiner last week giving insight into ways of saving tax for the lucky Cork Lotto winners.


----------



## Zaire (12 Aug 2007)

www.solan.ie


----------



## cassidycolet (17 Oct 2007)

All Finance Tax on the Model Farm Road offers excellent advice at reasonable rates. See website www.allfinancetax.com


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Oct 2007)

BK2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good tax consultant in Cork area. I need advise on an inheritances and the tax payable etc. If anyone could give me a name of someone good that would be great.
> 
> Thanks.



Your best bet is to get recommendations from family or friends that you can trust.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Aug 2009)

www.cogenttax.com . Very satisfied with their service.

Just noticed this is a thread from  2007 ! Probably a bit late now.


----------

